# Prelimenary review for Buck Bros. Set of 5 Crank Neck Paring Chisels



## nowhereman

Hi Bert
I'm confused as to why you gave 3 stars. You haven't used them yet, is it because the backs needed flattening?
Don't take this as a negative criticism. I'm just trying to understand. Maybe it's me I don't know. Thanks for taking the time to review.
nowhereman


----------



## b2rtch

I gave three stars simply because I was not sure what to do. 
Five stars would not have been right , one star would not have been fair.
As I wrote this is not really a review but a mean for me to introduce this brand to the Lumberjocks.
I have since then flatten and sharpen all the chisels but one.
All were quite good but the 3/8" whose back was way out of being flat.It has a long curve in it.
I did not use the chisels yet.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I did not know that Buck was still making anything decent, so thank you for the info!

The link you posted did not work for me,. not sure why, but I got to the main site and found the page anyways, maybe this will work for others;

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/C!007PB.htm


----------



## b2rtch

CyberDyneSystems,
As I wrote at the beginning this is exactly why I posted this post.
Thank you for reading my post

I must say that unfortunately I am quite disappointed by the fact that the back of all this chisels, except may be one, require much work and that even so I can not get them perfectly flat without much more work. 
After flattening, sanding and polishing one can see a mark all across the chisel on all the backs about 2 inches from the cutting edge. 
I suspect that this mark is the place where the chisel was deep in to temper it as the distance from the cutting edge to this mark is quite consistent from chisel to chisel.
Also , if you lay the chisel on its back on flat surface, this mark is roughly the high point of a curve going from on end of the chisel to the other.
In this position both ends are away from the flat surface. 
This curve is quite considerable. 
I estimate that when a chisel is resting on the back, each end is close to 1/8" from the flat surface.
I believe that I shall contact the seller to see if he would be willing to replace these chisels.


----------



## b2rtch

This morning for the first time I tried to "seriously" use one the chisel, the 3/8".
I found out that I could not use it as it is over-sized. 
In-stead of being.0375" is it in fact 0.385". 
Not much of different but enough to be in-usable.
I am sorry to have to write this but I cannot recommend these chisels and now I am sorry that I bought them


----------



## MisterInquisitive

This is a positively ridiculous "review." The initial "review" was actually a blog post that the reviewer had, wait for it, purchased something.

Then it appears that he flattened and polished the entire 6" backs of long paring chisels when 1" would have sufficed. Rookie mistake.

Then without having used the chisels for a month or so (or even once! not even once!) he gives his evaluation of the performance of these chisels in his review 3/5 stars because he didn't "really know what to do." I'll say. Then he writes that it's "not really a review." Then don't put it in the review section!

Then he writes that he can't use the 3/8" chisel because he's gotten his micrometer out and it's .385" instead of .0375", an error on his part on a magnitude of 10x. That's called, use the next smaller chisel size for your application.

Definitely, he should send these specialized chisels back. He doesn't know how to use them, has no basis for evaluation, and has no business passing judgment on them. It's the poor workman who blames his tools . . . .

I have these chisels. The steel is great, better than more expensive imported competitors. If your professional requirements include crank neck chisels and you don't want to spend eternity waiting for the right ones to show up on ebay, these will serve you well.


----------



## Holt

Wow, that last comment was pretty harsh. I'm sure this wasn't a perfect entry, but at least this guy generated some content and promoted a little discussion. Glad you like your chisels, maybe you do an actual review…


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review. Since you took a class with Chris and have bought a set of chisels, you should look up the article that Chris wrote and intensive tests that he made about the performance of about 20 or so different companies and their chisels. You are probably already familiar with the article but if not I believe that you would find it informative. He did the tests and article for Fine Woodworking.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev

I actually agree with MisterInquisitives observation..

but at the same time have my own observation - you sir, obviously have a vast amount of knowledge and experience, yet have not posted any content (no projects, no reviews, no blogs) in the (almost) year you've been here. don't take that as a negative criticism - actually, based on your response here, I would be very interested in hearing from your experience! - how about posting a review of your own to raise the overall star value of these chisels and other tools you are using?


----------



## mandatory66

I have just purchased 3 of these chisels. They seem well made and not expensive, made in USA. Took me about 2 hrs. flattening the whole back and then polished 1.5 inches on the end of the backs on a leather hone. Squared & honed the bevel at 25deg. with a 30deg. micro. They now have a flat plane to ride on & will shave hair off my arm.
The steel seems as good as my other higher priced chisels based on how much work they took to sharpen. The Handles are 6 Inches long & the blade is 8 inches long. A very nice paring chisel at a fair price. Will be getting a few more.


----------

